# Sitting is Killing You: Infographic



## Vyom (May 10, 2011)

You might want to stand up for this!

*images.medicalbillingandcoding.org.s3.amazonaws.com/sitting-is-killing-you.jpg

Source: Sitting is Killing You

I bet you are still sitting!


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

This is a good one. Certainly scared me as i fit into most of them. So thats how i suddenly put on 10kilos.


----------



## sygeek (May 10, 2011)

That's what my mom says..


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2011)

That's what she said.


----------



## buddyram (May 10, 2011)

Now i have to continue to gym again!


----------



## dreatica (May 11, 2011)

buddyram said:


> Now i have to continue to gym again!



ahh  Yesterday I thought to quit gym coz of work load but....


----------



## Vyom (May 11, 2011)

For all those worrying about going to gym, I'd like to quote something from above infographic, 

"Sitting 6+ hours per day makes you up to 40% likelier to die within 15 years than someone who sits less than 3. Even if you exercise."

I think the keywords are, "*EVEN IF YOU EXERCISE*"
I mean, What The ....


----------



## KDroid (May 11, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> That's what my mom says..



That's what everyone's mom says...


----------



## Sarath (May 11, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> For all those worrying about going to gym, I'd like to quote something from above infographic,
> 
> "Sitting 6+ hours per day makes you up to 40% likelier to die within 15 years than someone who sits less than 3. Even if you exercise."
> 
> ...



But i think sitting + excercise > better than sitting and well just sitting


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

No wonder our farmers are fit than us so-called "awesome city people". :\


----------



## sreemat0p (May 23, 2011)

Does this mean I have to hit the gym again?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2011)

What about those who are in schools?


----------



## Sarath (May 23, 2011)

Those who are in schools spend most of the time playing in dirt after school hours.


----------



## mitraark (May 23, 2011)

Still , school ~ 3 Hours sitting at a stretch.

College - sitting ~ 4 Hours at a Strech

Office - Gold help us


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Office - *Gold *help us



I can see, the effect of sitting all day, right there...


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Oh my:
*wtfcontent.com/img/130200867106.jpg


----------



## sygeek (May 24, 2011)

^Off-topic post with pic...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

I read it somewhere in internet-
sitting burns 70 calorie each hour!


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

^^ You must have read it in, "_Imaginary_ Daily"


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

This thread reminds of Gaming is like drugs


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

^^ TFS that article.
Well, I completely agree with the context, of the article. And that's why the following quote is one of the fav for gamers,
"Who needs drugs, when we have got Gaming!"


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

No offense, but that article feels kind of stupid to me. Gaming doesn't kill people unless and until you game consecutively for 3-4 days, which is a whole different case. Addiction to gaming is as normal as facebook addiction. 
Now, who the hell does these kinds of surveys..?!


----------



## tkin (May 25, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> No offense, but that article feels kind of stupid to me. Gaming doesn't kill people unless and until you game consecutively for 3-4 days, which is a whole different case. Addiction to gaming is as normal as facebook addiction.
> Now, who the hell does these kinds of surveys..?!


Umm, look here: Ig Nobel Prize - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

^Does that relate to what I said in any possible way? 
Fail troll..


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

Gaming does effect your personal life and mental health. The problems with such addictions is that the long term effects are never observed and difficult to.

Been a gamer from the times of 8-bit games.

Anything that has withdrawal symptoms is bad.

I hope people here are aware that new laws in South?North? Korea stipulates that there would be no online gaming after 9pm.


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

Wow.. That's one GREAT Law! Only if they Really follow.


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

^What about facebook addiction, any law for that? Gaming has side-effects just like every other thing in the world, but at the same time it has it's advantages too. Yes, I'm talking about games like flight simulator, race genres and other FPS-genre games (helps increase hand-eye co-ordination) have their respective advantages. Now, I'm not going to mention it, as long as you're aware of something called...umm..google?


----------



## Sarath (May 26, 2011)

Their entire country's young population is so much into MMORPGs and such that they fear the security of the nation.
The law is already in place and internet providers not following the rule are being penalised.

We are already off topic and even when we discuss gaming if we include Facebook, Smoking, Drinking, etc etc then we are drifting further away from the topic.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

Oh boy......this news scared the hell out of me......I nearly sit for like 12 hours a day..Gotta reduce that.


----------



## funkysourav (May 26, 2011)

if i read the infographic corectly,
it says exercise ain't as important as getting up from your chair and talking a lil walk
it makes sure that the nerves in your foot don't go to sleep (being distal from spine)
and walking a bit makes sure your Blood flow doesn't fall below waist and prevents potbelly and other such maladies

bottomline
don't go to gym if you don't like it,
but walk 1 min every half hour or try to stand as much as possible


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2011)

Actually, a little bit of exercise is very important for healthy living.

Eat less if you dont get time to exercise.


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Eat less if you dont get time to exercise.



I don't agree with that statement. I think, just abrasively stop eating less food will not help, and also may damage more. But getting control of "certain" type of food may help. Now don't ask me, "what" type, cause I am not a dietitian!


----------



## Sarath (May 27, 2011)

Eating less never does any good. Thats the worst thing to do.
Even relatively fat people need to eat well according to their required dietary allowance. They only need to utilize the energy excess by working out.

You must have come across people reducing their diet into a pittance only to be told in the end that you look like a dead man/woman walking or you look sick or diseased etc etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> I don't agree with that statement. I
> think, just abrasively stop eating less
> food will not help, and also may
> damage more.


 Errr.... I meant in the sense, no Kfc kinda stuff, no ice cream,etc 


			
				 Sarath said:
			
		

> You must have come across people
> reducing their diet into a pittance only
> to be told in the end that you look like
> a dead man/woman walking or you
> look sick or diseased etc etc.


 I have come across people who are very thin, but eat a lot but still dont gain weight


----------



## sygeek (May 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I have come across people who are very thin, but eat a lot but still dont gain weight


Like me, but I'm not that thin. I can eat to my liking and still not gain a pound. Gaining weight is the last of my concerns..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Like me, but I'm not that thin. I can eat to my liking and still not gain a pound. Gaining weight is the last of my concerns..



You are exact opposite of me


----------



## Sarath (May 28, 2011)

Lol I know what you mean by that. I ate like a hog never gained a pound. Maybe coz i'm tall but come on no gain at all. 
But now due to back to back exams i'm putting on weight despite no changes in the diet. And its not weight gain in a nice way. 
So yeah sitting does seem to turn you into a flab.


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2011)

If this is true then you are reading the post made by a ghost, arrrr.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2011)

^^ Dont know about ghost! But you do look like a Zombie ! 

Btw, who thinks this infographic can be a good motivational factor, for people to hit gym. I say, Very. Still, hadn't had any progress in my case.


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2011)

The fear lies in the mind, but for just a few days. People go back to their life soon, i.e. they don't want a "wanna be version" of them. However people with a decent will power can succeed depending upon the task prevailing before them.


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2011)

Actually, this thread should be discussed in the community section. This isn't any kind of news.


----------



## Vyom (May 29, 2011)

^^ Agreed. Or this thread can be closed, if mods think it is leading to no-where now.


----------



## tejaslok (Jun 5, 2011)

omg.. i shouldn't have seen this thread  

now I'm scared :S


----------



## smash555 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good Information, Thank you


----------



## RBX (Jun 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I have come across people who are very thin, but eat a lot but still dont gain weight


Me ????

As for gaming, I used to play AOK for as long as 16 hours with my buds and I'm quite fit and neither do wear glasses as most of my friends do.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2011)

Great Infographic 

Leaving my chair after posting this


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2011)

To all those, who got afraid reading the Infographic, here's a little hope. The instructions provide in this article can help you a lot!
One of the best articles I have read on such topic.


> This guide is designed to help you be more comfortable and productive while using your computer. It may also help you reduce your risk of experiencing painful and disabling injuries or disorders described in the following Health Warning.



*Computer Ergonomics Guide | Microsoft Hardware*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 17, 2011)

ohhh...........


----------

